
New Twitter UI Revealed (FF to 1:11 to see it) - obiefernandez
http://twitter.com/newtwitter?
======
faramarz
I favour this a lot. Looks promising!

I have never been a fan of twitter desktop clients. Majority of my usage is
done on the Web UI or through the newly released bookmarket (this was a
godsend). The reason for that is simple, I have Photoshop and Illustrator open
99% of time and every twitter client I have tried has severely clogged my
cpu/memory usage. So much so that I stopped tweeting for a while.

I can definitely see my usage going up if the Web interface is more intuitive
and interactive.

------
obiefernandez
First thought was that Twitter client apps might be negatively impacted. On
the other hand, this presents a good way to get people who have been stuck on
the old-school web interface to learn how much richer the experience can be,
predisposing them to use rich clients.

~~~
brandnewlow
I think the goal is, in part, to negatively impact the Twitter clients. They
did their part in carrying water for Twitter for the last two years. Now it's
time for Twitter to swallow up their best functions.

"A true friend stabs in you the chest." - Oscar Wilde

~~~
markkat
Agreed. I think the founders are still trying to rationalize otherwise, but
the goal is to make the service the best it can be. Any clients in the way
will be consumed.

------
joezydeco
Is it just me or does it look very very similar to the iPad app?

